# Wer darf BLASC benutzen ?



## Signum (29. März 2005)

Hi!

Bin neu hier (siehe Postanzahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und hab mich auf der Seite umgesehen. Bin dann natürlich unweigerlich über das BLASC-Tool gestolpert und hab die tollen Visitenkarten gesehen.

Daher meine Fragen, darf/kann ich auch als nicht Mitglied der Black-Legion das Tool benutzen und krieg ich dann auch so eine endgeile Visitenkarten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thx für die Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polaroid (29. März 2005)

ein ganz schlichtes "ja" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rohan (29. März 2005)

Also es ist echt ein sehr praktisches tool, aber was *geiles* hab ich noch nicht daran gefunden. Auf erotischer Ebene berührt es mich gar nicht, auch die einfachen Triebe werden nicht stimuliert.

Ansonsten einfach BLASC downloaden, installieren und am besten WoW direkt darüber starten (hat sich bei mir als hilfreich erwiesen, bis auf Charakterwerte wird alles richtig angezeigt.).

Im Übrigen ist an vanen/black legion nicht nur das tool ganz toll!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Signum (29. März 2005)

HÖHÖ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Polaraid

DANKE, kurz und pregnant, so wie man sich adäquate Antworten erwartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@Rohan

Na, wie ich aus deinem "Forentitel" entnehmen kann, bist du hier der "RechtschreibundGramatikfehlerAusbesserer". Da wirst du ja mit mir noch deine helle Freude und vor allem viel Arbeit haben  :tongue: 

Nicht jedes meiner Worte auf die Goldwaage legen. Ausserdem wer bei dem Wort "geil" nur an Sex denkt hat auch nicht immer recht *aufdenDudenklopft*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem euch beiden DANKe für die schnellen Antworten.

Und natürlich werd ichs heute Abend gleich mal installieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (29. März 2005)

@Signum:
Wie bereits geschrieben steht BLASC allen WoW Nutzern zur Verfügung. Es sit sogar ausdrücklich gewünscht das viele Spieler BLASc benutzen.


@Rohan:
hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das enttäuscht mich jetzt schon ein wenig :/
Dabei haben wir es doch sexy schlank programmiert und es schon stylisch geschminkt.
Außerdem versteht BLASC absolut nix von Fusball und kann auch mit Bier nix anfangen.
Manchmal tut es sogar nicht das was es eigentlich soll, 
alles alles in allem eine recht feminine Software 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Regnor


----------

